# Problema con equipo aiwa, lectora de cd dañada



## adri_ariel_05 (May 9, 2009)

hola, queria comentarles que tengo un equipo de musica aiwa y su modelo es: "MODEL No. CX - NAVF960LH" y su potencia maxima es decir su consumo maximo indica que es de 250W, pero nose cual es la potencia de cada canal por separado. Este equipo tiene una bandeja para 5 CDs. El problema es que hace un tiempo empezo a dejar de leer los CDs, cualquiera se le ponga, sea original o copiado. El equipo ni siquiera marca la cantidad de temas que el cd tiene, por lo tanto dedici que el problema esta en el laser. Lo limpie bien por las dudas de que fuera un problema de suciedad pero no fue haci. El equipo al poner un disco normalmente no gira, solo en algunos comienza a girar y trata de leerlo. Estos pedazos de equipo se venden por separado? gracias, saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 19, 2009)

adri_ariel_05: Yo tengo un CD Player Infinity de 5 CDs y tambien tenia problemas de lectura. Lo que hice fue lo siguiente: Sin discos, enciende el aparato y fijate en el lente de la unidad laser. <!> NO LA MIRES DIRECTAMENTE sino en diagonal. Se debe ver un punto rojo y es la señal de que el laser no esta
dañado. Ademas, el mecanismo debe llevar la cabeza lectora hacia el interior y un detalle final, se debe observar que el portalente del laser se mueve ligeramente. Esto lo hace tratando de "enfocar" el rayo sobre el CD, aunque al no hallar nada se para. Si esta secuencia la realiza vamos por buen camino. Otra operacion a probar es darle el mando de cambiar de CD y deberia hacerlo sin problemas. Cuentame que sucedio. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2009)

Si , los lectores laser se venden por separado , fijate en deremate.

Suerte!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 22, 2009)

sisi eso lo hace bien pero parece que no quiere correr mas, ha leido muchos cds  saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 23, 2009)

adri_ariel_05: Si los movimientos mecanicos del lector CD parecen estar bien y la luz laser enciende, mira el soporte del laser. Yo repare un CD ROM que tenia el mismo diagnostico de tu lector. Todo el problema era que el soporte movil del laser y la lente estaba algo trabada, por algun golpe o suciedad.  El drive intentaba enfocar pero no lograba extraer la información. La limpie con sumo cuidado con alcohol y... esta funcionando hasta hoy!. Cuentanos que vas a hacer entonces. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

Los Aiwa (puajj) suelen tener la suspensión de las lentes de enfoque , de plástico , se vence por gravedad y el electroimán no tiene fuerza suficiente para subirlo y enfocarlo  . Dan alguna que otra vuelta al disco intentando encontrar una mejor zona , pero no es problema de motor , es el laser. En alguno , he podido invertir el resorte plástico y que la lente quedara más alta , funcionó un tiempo. *Último recurso *, o retirar la lente , limpiarla por debajo y limpiar espejos y demás (a veces el humo de cigarrillo o la tierra se meten dentro y por más que limpies la cara visible del lente eso no alcanza) , o . . . . sumergir el laser completo en limpia vidrios de marca reconocida , moverlo , sacudirlo , cavitarlo ,   , enjuagarlo con jeringa y agua bidestilada (farmacia) , secarlo con paciancia , dejarlo cerquita del calor un par de días y probarlo rezando   .

Alguno he salvado así , no se si vale el trabajo , por los 10 o 15 dólares que sale el laser nuevo con la seguridad de instalarlo y que funcione   .

Suerte!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (May 25, 2009)

gracias por sus respuestas! voy a ver que hago! saludos!


----------



## djpusse (May 27, 2009)

hola perdon por meterme...
medi el motor que hace girar el laser deberia tener entre 11 y 16 ohm despues comenta lo que sucedio


----------



## jorger (May 27, 2009)

Hola djpusse...yo creo que es obvio que el problema está en el conjunto del láser (espejos,lente,servo lineal,el propio láser..),no?
Vamos,en ningún caso he visto que un lector de estos fallara por el motor de giro del disco (o el del servo del láser),duran un montón     

Un saludo


----------



## djpusse (May 27, 2009)

y mira de los aiwa te podes esperar cualquier cosa

pero bue nunca esta de mas en hacer mediciones y comprobar que todo este bien

la otra prueva es poner el preset del lector al medio y ir probando y ir moviendolo muy lentamente para un lado y el otro 

adri_ariel_05 postea que fue lo que has hecho hasta ahora

de esa manera seria mejor y mas rapido ayudarte

espero que te sirva 

Saludos...


----------

